# Stun Gun as a Break Stick?



## nando87 (Sep 2, 2010)

I saw on a website (xtremek9supplies) an electric Break stick, they are advertising a stun gun to be an alternative to the traditional break stick.

Does anyone have any experience in using a Stun gun to break up a fight or to use as a break stick?


----------



## nando87 (Sep 2, 2010)

Sorry for not using the search function, i used it after i posted lol. I see this is deff. not a favorite item here. I also agree with GP! I was just curious on this since i've never heard of it being used before.


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

a little too risky for me .. any1 holding both dogs and both dogs are goin down ..plus youd have to be fast getting them apart .. not alot of control. some people can get right back up after them .. some cant so not trustworthy


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

That's a lazy way to break up a fight and not fair to the dog. If you stun gunned me I would bite your booty


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

performanceknls said:


> That's a lazy way to break up a fight and not fair to the dog. If you stun gunned me I would bite your booty


No kidding!

IDK if it would really be effective or not either. People who are tazed seize up would that be the same for a dog who is in a hold?


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> No kidding!
> 
> IDK if it would really be effective or not either. People who are tazed seize up would that be the same for a dog who is in a hold?


yes , works with nervous system so should do the same


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Members
If people are using stunguns to control the dogs----what the hell are they NOT doing right.If anybody need's to carry stuff like that---get a goldfish.You should not have inteligent animals.
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

leatherman-cowboy said:


> Members
> If people are using stunguns to control the dogs----what the hell are they NOT doing right.If anybody need's to carry stuff like that---get a goldfish.You should not have inteligent animals.
> Thank you,
> Henry


i think its ok to havew one to protect your own dog from one that attacks it or yourself ..if a dog came out after brock or sid , id taze the tar outta them and figure i saved thier lives... but to use one as a means of control is definitly wrong


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey motocross308
Are people really that stupid and lazy?Sorry,I cant belive the crap people do to the dogs.I dam well know some will use for anything-BUT the intended use.
And I dont need to know about all the what if's neither.I have only had to use pepper spray on two dogs-NOT my dogs,my neighbours,and let me say-the result was instant.
Stun guns LOCK UP the mussels,so I dont even understand the use.
Thank you,
Henry
Stun guns on dogs?????People,please.


----------



## big bad bull dog (May 4, 2011)

leatherman-cowboy said:


> Hey motocross308
> Are people really that stupid and lazy?Sorry,I cant belive the crap people do to the dogs.I dam well know some will use for anything-BUT the intended use.
> And I dont need to know about all the what if's neither.I have only had to use pepper spray on two dogs-NOT my dogs,my neighbours,and let me say-the result was instant.
> Stun guns LOCK UP the mussels,so I dont even understand the use.
> ...


man stun guns are to much for people let alone dog 1\3 the size wow


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHA! this question come up a while back... That  just made my dogs; Hooch RIP and his first son.. Hulk the fk out... Hooch crunch the stun gun and then had to be surgically removed from the dog.. LOL

His son wasnt a stun gun but a collar.. after about six months of perfect behavior the dog inwhich was in concern "hunk" decided fk that collar and the more it charged the hard he shook... the guy had no break stick and it turned out to be a bloody situation inwhich hunk the more DA of the two brothers was put to 



> "The Oldies are the Goodies"


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

youd pretty much have to do it as they came in ..any contact with you or another dog and they are gonna share the charge. it is possible to recover very fast from them but most people dont want another dose . Dogs are a different story .. would make em lock up but with some it might make them super nasty upset after .
Personally i have zero problem with doin what i gotta do sto stop my dog from fighting with another , uncontroled dog .. hard for him to be blamed if he never makes contact!


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

I'll stick with my break stick. My luck I'd end up tazing myself.


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

PerfectPit said:


> I'll stick with my break stick. My luck I'd end up tazing myself.


yeah me too prolly lol


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

Really ? Not only is this unethical but it seriously bothers me that there are such things out No Offense but wow .. I think that if you cant do it with a good old , old fashioned break stick you shouldn't have other dogs with yours. I also agree that when Humans are taised they tense up & grit there teeth .. { dont ask how I know lol } , in my eyes this would make the dogs being zapped bite down harder to pull of the other dog probably causing more damage .. I would never use such a thing and even if I saw one being used I would probably be that one person in the room to say somethinn ..

Sorry I mean no offense but IMO its lazy , unethical , and just plain stupid


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

you gotta be an idiot if you stun A dog.if you stun your dog,your an idiot.yeah,I said it,,,want my adress?


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

william williamson said:


> you gotta be an idiot if you stun A dog.if you stun your dog,your an idiot.yeah,I said it,,,want my adress?


:clap::rofl:


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

william williamson said:


> you gotta be an idiot if you stun A dog.if you stun your dog,your an idiot.yeah,I said it,,,want my adress?


Sorry, Will, I couldn't resist.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

aus_staffy said:


> Sorry, Will, I couldn't resist.


ya'll ain't NEVA EVVA worry about fightin over buwdawg pollitickin.I'll put the carcass on an airboat and go feed gators.don't mess with the buwdawg!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

william williamson said:


> ya'll ain't NEVA EVVA worry about fightin over buwdawg pollitickin.I'll put the carcass on an airboat and go feed gators.don't mess with the buwdawg!


Yikes! Duly noted!


----------



## joepitsky (Jun 21, 2011)

I found solid oak break sticks at Amazon.com: Pit Bull Break Stick: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

When im out in public with Shorty I always have a breakstick in my back pack just to be cautious.. Would never think to use a stun gun or want to


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

LOL I wanted one of these for all those _______ people who have there off leash dogs around here that run up to me lol , but then was talking with someone and they brought up how if im touching the dog im more then likely to get zapped as well lol and you really have to be close to them , then thought about the tasers that shoot darts LMAO but my aimisnt very good id prob still end up getting myself lol. Id never zap my dog and while they are fighting I think it may just make it worse they would probably bite harder , not worth it lol.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

yah the daisy chain kinda sucks... its like those uncle fester arcade games that you can play with your friends to see how much hutsva you have. you grab the two metal poles and try to hold on as you get shocked. that much current from the stun gun though probably wouldnt be much fun.... i wouldnt get it, its impractical


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

Firehazard said:


> HAHAHAHAHA! this question come up a while back... That  just made my dogs; Hooch RIP and his first son.. Hulk the fk out... Hooch crunch the stun gun and then had to be surgically removed from the dog.. LOL
> 
> His son wasnt a stun gun but a collar.. after about six months of perfect behavior the dog inwhich was in concern "hunk" decided fk that collar and the more it charged the hard he shook... the guy had no break stick and it turned out to be a bloody situation inwhich hunk the more DA of the two brothers was put to


totally agree with this, if the dog is tough enough, its only going to piss him off and probably make the dog tighten up its grip more.


----------



## Lacey's_Mom (Jun 11, 2011)

lol wanna know something funny... i'm not a kid person at all and i've always joked around about tazing kids if i ever had them (i would never have kids or taze them) but its always been a joke because i have no patience for kids.

anyway i would never joke about tazing a dog lol (sorry i have a sick sense of humor) 

i myself have been tazed (i have a criminal justice degree and was able to be tazed if we wanted to) and i would never do that to a dog, people can handle it, its just horrible to do that to any animal. 

you want to see a pit bull have a lock jaw? then tazer them, give all these people who believe they already do some more ammo 

the owners who would use them need to be tazed more than the dog


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Its not really effective nor would i consider it safe, as just about everyone pointed out. I've heard of people using these before or something very close to it, in some cases the dogs redirect on the humans, some cases ineffective and in others if it did work the dogs turned out to be highly unstable due to fear.

Either way dont be lazy, use a break stick.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I'd like to use it on some of the dog owners in my Apt. complex.
But I would never use it on a dog.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Lacey's_Mom said:


> lol wanna know something funny... i'm not a kid person at all and i've always joked around about tazing kids if i ever had them (i would never have kids or taze them) but its always been a joke because i have no patience for kids.
> 
> anyway i would never joke about tazing a dog lol (sorry i have a sick sense of humor)


:rofl::rofl:

I have kids......No I don't taze them  I might now that I have the idea tho *snicker*

I would never do such things to my precious dogs  They don't talk back!


----------

